# Beans and rice... any sauce or anything with it?



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

I've read a lot of people make "beans and rice." How _exactly_ do you make it? Is there some kind of sauce that you put with it? It seems like it would be very dry if you just mixed those two things without something else. What am I missing?! :LOL


----------



## Quaniliaz (Oct 11, 2002)

We usually eat beans and rice in burrito form - with salsa, sour cream, veggies, whatever... It's nice to have in the fridge to just eat when ever you need something (i.e. instead of a peanut butter and jelly sandwich)


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Cooked beans do have their own natural sauce/juice (lol.. not sure what to call it). Cook up a big batch of dry beans with water and whatever seasonings you like, the beans should never dry out *at all*, it should be kinda soupy.

Even canned beans are in a sauce of sorts. It is basically the water, seasoning but it condenses down and has flavor.

I hope that makes sense!

So no, you don't need to add any extra sauce to it, its not dry.


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

When you open a can of beans, are you supposed to use the liquid that's inside of the can? I've never been sure so I always drain it!

Also, what kind of seasonings do you use for beans and rice? I'm sure anything will work, but what _specifically_ do you like and use?

Thank you!


----------



## marilynmama (Oct 20, 2003)

Sometimes you will need to drain them, sometimes not. Just depends on what you are using the beans for.

Seasonings just depends on what kind of beans and rice I am cooking. For black beans I like cumin for then anything else and garlic (black beans are my fav), red beans I use hotter type spices, brown beans I like them with cornbread so I will put butter or salsa on mine. The main thing you canNOT forget to add to beans (unless they are canned) is salt--unsalted beans are terrible!!

Black beans are my all time fav. One of my fav dishes to make with them is a mixture of black beans, diced tomatoes, couscous, I add lots of garlic, cumin, some kind of hot pepper, salt and pepper, and anything else I have on hand. Its really good!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I love beans with just their juice and rice, dh does not. One he will eat is blackeyed peas with a splash of maple syrup, gingerroot, some brown rice vinegar, and soy sauce. I never really measure anything so I can't give you exact measurements.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 14, 2004)

That's one of our staple dishes. We use dried beans, and drain the water. I like my beans and rice to be lighter.

We eat it with; a pico di gallo that I make, marsala sauce, pesto, baked garlic, feta/tomato sauce, green thai sauce, and anything else.

We eat it on; nothing, wheat tortillas, bread, tandori bread (curry bread).

We eat it with; every vegetable you can imagine.

And we love it! All the little changes that you make will create a totally different meal. Very versatile.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

We always drain and rinse canned beans because that gets rid of almost all the gas-causing stuff!









My partner makes yummy beans & rice! I don't have quite as good a touch for seasonings as he does. The recipe (very free-form) is in our cookbook.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Quote:

When you open a can of beans, are you supposed to use the liquid that's inside of the can?
I drain then becuase otherwise we get the worst gas (the room emptying kind







).


----------



## mama2annabelle (Dec 29, 2002)

I sautee onions, bell peppers and tomatoes add in lots of fresh garlic, some cumin, salt and pepper and whatever other spices I'm in the mood for. I reserve the juice from slicing the tomatoe and dump that in. I add cooked beans and mix it all up and serve over rice. Very yummy.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

dang it, my red beans & rice are *too* soupy- my big stockpots are in use for canning right now & so did them in the crock pot. i had to add a can of louisiana white creamed beans to thicken them up, & they're still soupy! (no biggie for me & the youngin's, as the rice will thicken it up, but my low carbing dh is outta luck. oh well, bean soup & gumbo for him!)

suse


----------



## sandrajoon (Oct 2, 2003)

How about lentils and rice? This is a really easy recipe, and its super tasty. Its a bit exotic for many who have never eaten Persian food.

Adas Pulo (Lentils & Rice)

2 cups of basmati rice
4 cups of water
1 ¾ cups cooked lentils
1 medium onion sliced (not chopped)
5 T oil
1 t salt
½ t pepper
1 t cinnamon
½ t turmeric
1 T cumin seeds
1 c raisins

Soak the rice in water for 1 hour. Fry onion until a bit brown, add seasonings including raisins, but not the cumin. Mix lentils, seasoned onions, rice and cumin seeds together. Bring it to the boil, and quickly turn down to medium heat. After 10 minutes reduce the heat to low. Ensure all the ingredients are gently mixed so as to distribute the ingredients but not break the rice. Add a towel under the lid to absorb the moisture from the steam (this is important). Cook for a total of 30-35 minutes. You may end up with a crust of crispy rice on the bottom of the pot and this is called 'tadiq' - its the best part!

(Cumin seeds are added last to ensure that they do not impart their undesirable color to the dish.)


----------



## alliwenk (Nov 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suseyblue*
dang it, my red beans & rice are *too* soupy- my big stockpots are in use for canning right now & so did them in the crock pot. i had to add a can of louisiana white creamed beans to thicken them up, & they're still soupy! (no biggie for me & the youngin's, as the rice will thicken it up, but my low carbing dh is outta luck. oh well, bean soup & gumbo for him!)

suse

A solution to this is to take out a spoon or 2 of beans, mash them up - either with a fork or blender - and return them to the pot. Gives you a nice thick sauciness!

Allison


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

black beans and brown rice - both plain; then pour salsa on top and add 1/2 an avocado

Not fancy, but it works


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

most cultures have a version. But in the past I too was clueless and I ended up with a man from the caribean-10 years later i am finally getting decent at making them!

My Dad spent alot of time in Jamaica for work and fell in love with their version which they refer to as rice and peas.. He is clueless though and microwaves white rice then pours in some bland canned peas and wonders why it isn't the same!!!!!! lol You shoulda heard it when he tried to make plantains! lol


----------



## mamaliss (Sep 25, 2003)

try this , white rice cooked in chicken broth blackbeans onions olive oil........


----------



## Kim22 (Jul 14, 2003)

bumping for more ideas!


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I love black beans and rice stuffed into green peppers. It's my favorite way to eat it! I saute sausage with onion and diced green pepper, add diced tomato...dry white rice, water and a drained can of black beans. When the rice is cooked I add a little cheese and stuff it into steamed bell peppers, top that with a little more cheese and bake it until the cheese is melted and the peppers are hot. I like it without the sausage, but my husband prefers to have meat in it. I like it with TVP and quinoa too!


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

dh chops up a couple tomatoes, peppers, jalepenos, onions and some garlic, and throws it in a pot with black beans, water, apple cider vinegar and white wine, and lets it cook cook cook until tender, adding more water if necessary. it usually takes a couple hours. if you soak them overnight before hand it takes less time and they are less gassy.

when they are almost done he adds cumin, thyme, black pepper, and some other stuff, and salt. you have to wait till the end to add salt or the beans will never ever cook all the way through.

it is sooooo yum. we eat it plain or on tortillas with plain yogurt (or sour cream if we have extra $$ to buy it)


----------



## G&B'sMama (Mar 25, 2005)

my favorite thing to throw in with beans is juice of one lime, can of chopped tomatoes, sauteed onion and garlic and a whole bunch of fresh cilantro. If you have some coconut milk that tastes good in there too.


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

Black beans and brown rice is one of our staples. We usually have a bunch of beans in the freezer after cooking up a huge pot, but we also have used canned in a pinch too. I like my beans "soupy," but dh likes his dry. I had a tub of organic salsa to the beans and let the mix come back to a boil. Pour this over the rice. For toppings we add avocado, queso seco, sometimes fresh cilantro or a cilantro pesto, a squirt of lime, and always plenty of Cholula hot sauce.







I think I know what I'm making for dinner.


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Cholula hot sauce


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

These are really good.....
(Just leaving the sausage out would make them veg*n.)

Cajun Red Beans and Rice

In a heavy stockpot, brown some andouille sausage, split in half lengthwise and cut into 1-inch pieces, in a little olive oil.
Add about 1 1/2 cups each chopped yellow onions and chopped celery.
When softened, add 2 chopped green bell peppers, 4 teaspoons Old Bay, 1 tablespoon dried thyme, 3 tablespoons chopped garlic, and 3 bay leaves. Soften peppers.

Add 1 pound dried red beans, rinsed and soaked overnight in fridge, and about 2-2 1/2qts of stock.

Bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the beans are tender and thickened, about 2 1/2 hours. (Should the beans become too thick and dry, add more water, about 1/4 cup at a time.)
Mash some of the beans into the broth. Add 2-3 tablespoons tomato paste, and a little red wine vinegar, for brightness.
Add salt, and adjust for thyme and Old Bay.
Serve over rice.

alsoSarah


----------



## knittingmomma (Jun 5, 2004)

We eat lots of beans and rice - black bean, pinto beans, lentils...

We like garlic sauted in olive oil with onions and tomatoes then mix in the beans.

Salsa

Sometimes just a can of baked beans over rice as well.

We put cheese on top too a lot.

Sometimes I add whatever veggies I have on hand too..

Warm wishes,
Tonya


----------

